# pivot shuttle now for sale in socal



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

Now available and for sale in San Diego. Wish I had the 10k asking price
.. matte black


----------



## zra (May 28, 2012)

I just rode one of these at a local demo. it was my first time on an e-bike off road. Nice bike, I don't think I'd ever pony up the $10k they want for it. But, there is really not any bike I'd pay $10k for even if I had it to spend. I rode it at the end of the demo so it ran out of power before we returned and I had to pedal it in manual mode for a bit. I have to say it was not as bad as I'd imagined it would be. I think this technology will get very interesting in the coming few years.


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

Only thing keeping me from buying that bike is the 10k price tag.


----------



## jgeis (Aug 5, 2015)

*pivot shuttle; awesome bike*

I bought one of these this week for my 60th bday present. Despite the price point this bike will allow me to bike till I drop. After 30 yrs of mt. biking in Marin co., the birthplace of mt. biking, I decided I needed some help to do the "epic" rides I can no longer physically endure. What a pleasure. Despite the critics it does NOT allow you to go faster and or create more wear on our trails. It does allow one to enjoy long rides with 1000s of feet of elevation without having to be 20 something with legs of steel. It rides like most any fully suspended bike. It is heavy and there is some resistance due to the motor when it is off but nothing unbearable.
Where it shined was those impossibly steep rocky ascents that I used to have to walk even in my prime. 
What a pleasure. I will reserve it only for long and arduous rides by myself as it is such an advantage over any un-assisted bike/biker it would not be fare to them, but to be able to feel young again and really enjoy a long ride is priceless. There is no question this bike will be the beginning of a movement in mt. biking, opening up the sport to those who may be physically unable to enjoy it too date as we all have; that is only a good thing. The nay-sayers will go by the wayside just as traditional skiers did when first protesting the upstart sno-boarders! 
Happy riding!
jkg

ps; I added a Fasst handle bar with dampening that while pricey offers a huge advantage over the front fork/shock alone to help improve riding comfort over rocky terrain and prevent repetitive stress issues.
Wish I had thought of it!!
jkg


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

I just picked up a new Shuttle from a local dealer for a good price. Our local trails don't allow them however just 15 minutes away we can ride them. I sold an electric trials bike (Oset 24.0R) for this bike as I found the Oset be to really cool but not enough like an MTB or gas moto for my liking. I have a Yeti Sb5 lunch ride which I love so this Shuttle will be my long range or more lightweight moto type bike to ride. Adding the new Fasst bars is a great idea. I have them on my KTM and never looked back. 

I've got a set of Guide RSC brakes I might install but I'll try these XT's first. I can't think of anything else to change/revise on this bike? 

I am curious about the wheelset quality and weight, anyone know? I'm also curious about trying some 29" 2.5's on this. I've heard of few doing it and liking it. There's a trend in adding a 29 to the front and leaving the 27.5 in back. That seems a little weird but who knows...

Oh, the other change I saw was switching out the E8000 control for a E6000 which is much smaller and has a 3rd button. I would bet those are expensive though.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My switch was $60 plus ship. Hollandbikeshop.com Great for droppers, unless you run the reverb.


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

Great. Which shifter? I assume it's plug and play? Thx

https://hollandbikeshop.com/en-gb/b...er/shimano-shifter-sw-e6000-for-steps-e-bike/

https://hollandbikeshop.com/en-gb/b...parts/shimano-link-unit-sw-e6000-steps-black/


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

1st one. Plug and play E6000.


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Gutch. I'll test that one and the E6010 switch. I took the shuttle out last night for a quick maiden 13 mile dirt ride. Wow is all I can say. Stable, comfortable, quick and fast as f$%ck. ; ) The future is here.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Interesting Gutch that you moved the mode switch over to the right hand side, clears up the left for the dropper lever, how do you configure the two right hand switches to work together or does plugging the switch into the left hand port on the computer make it act like a left hand switch? I'm going try the new E7000 switch when it comes out this fall, saw a webpage that listed them for sale (but out of stock) at 60 euros for the unit and they had the E6000 listed at 43 euros the stock E8000 clocks in at 93 euros.

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=271185;menu=1000,329,330;page=2


----------



## cdellacava (Jun 27, 2007)

It doesn't matter what side you put that switch on and you plug it into and program it to the port you want it to control (di2 or motor). The other lever models have a L and R side due to the shape. This is a neat system in that we can program it anyway we like and we can use the same or different types of switches in combination to control the motor and derailleur. I could almost see myself using this E6000 switch for the Di2 as well...


----------

